# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تغییر شهر حوزه امتحانی

## arash9

سلام من احتمال داره فروردین ماه
ادرس محل سکونتم تغییر کنه 
و به شهر دیگه ای برم احتمال داره
هم ادرسم تغییر نکنه 
حالا اگه ادرسم تغییر کرد چطور میتونم
حوزه امتحانی ام رو به شهر جدیدم منتقل کنم؟

----------

